# Evening Standard 09/11/09



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

There is a very insensitive and biased article (plus a small satellite article) on IVF-related issues in yesterday's Evening Standard. 

Unusually, the negative image of IVF couples the Evening Standard is not their opinion, but an opinion of an IVF doctor Dr Raul Olivares (the last similar case I remember was with Zita West a couple of years ago, after which she was boycotted by the members of the forum).

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23766479-women-with-toy-boys-are-fuelling-demand-for-ivf.do

posted by Rivka's DH. I hope I have posted the message in the right part of the forum.


----------

